# Renewing UK driving license from Australia



## Bulldogs (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I need some help regarding renewing my UK driving license online from Australia, which is where I currently live. I have a UK photocard driving license, which is going to expire soon. I was trying to renew my license online, but they asked me to put my UK address, so that they could use this address on the license itself. However, I've been living in Australia for the past 3 years, though I do not currently have permanent residence. I used to live with my parents in the UK, but they are renting out that house now. Therefore, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of what steps I should take now I'm renewing my license. Anything would be helpful 
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------

